# regurgitating seeds



## amehhs

Hi all, I am new here and so glad to have found this forum! My husband brought home a baby pigeon last month that was blown down from a high line wire into the road. She was all feathered out except for the little yellow 'baby feathers' on her head, and her beak was still soft ( I say her because my granddaughter named her Ruby, if we're wrong, we'll just call him Rudy!) Now she is a big 'girl' and can fly pretty good and actually feed herself. She has started to make real pigeon cooing sounds (mainly to her pink stuffed pig) and now to me. This evening she started pecking my hand and puffing up, and cooing to me. Just before this she regurgitated some seeds. The seeds seem to be whole and it doesn't look like vomit. She seems very healthy, eats & drinks great. She has done this once before in the bedroom when I was on the floor with her. This is the first time she has done it outside. Is she just trying to feed me or is it something I should be worried about? Sorry so long.
amehhs


----------



## TaylorGS

First of all, welcome to Pigeons.com! What does the vomit look like? One way you can tell if she is a girl or boy, is put her in front of a mirror and if she coos at herself then she is a boy but if she just looks at it and looks away she is a girl. Are her poops firm taking a shape? Or is it runny and Taking no shape? Hopefully some of these things help!
Taylor


----------



## amehhs

The seeds look whole and there is no liquid or mush or anything like that. Poop looks firm, and she just ignores herself in a mirror.


----------



## TaylorGS

Good. Then she is a female, she is healthy and all is well. If both of her long feathers are pulled out, that is the reason for her not flying. Because those are her only flying feathers. It may take a year or so I have no ide how long it may take them to grow back. 
Taylor


----------



## Pidgey

Amehhs,

Welcome to Pigeons.com. My first pigeon did that sometimes. It was usually because she was always trying something new and it didn't agree with her. Then, she'd just spit 'em up. Back then, we worried about it a lot, but eventually we didn't anymore. Of course, she grew out of it.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Amehhs,

And welcome to Pigeon Talk.com. Here's a link that might help you in sorting 
out what's going on w/your bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5913

How close together were the two incidents of vomiting? Did you happen to notice any odor to the vomit?
Also, have you checked the inside of her/his mouth recently for coloration?
Should be pink in coloration.

fp


----------



## amehhs

She can fly, she just won't fly very far from me. I think she is scared. She flew up onto the roof and acted like she couldn't get down. I started walking to the middle of the yard and I think she jumped out of desperation! Any way she landed on my head as usual and slid down to get under my neck. She's only about 2 months old, so maybe with practice she will fly higher and longer?


----------



## pdpbison

...she is still a juvenile Bird whose flying will improve as she gains more muscle and experience.

I have seen healthy Birds sometimes throw up for no reason I could figure out. But, double check to make sure the Seeds she is eating are not in any way mildewed or mouldy or damp or dusty looking. They should smell really good, like fresh Grain.

Very pretty Bird you have there...!

If any doubt about the Seeds, no harm to toss the existing Seed bag, and get a new batch of some different brand or source and see what happens...

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## Victor

Hi Amehhs and a big welcome to our forum.You have been advised well by the members, and to add to Phils posting, I recommend Kaytee pigeon and dove mix. You can find it at PETCO or most any other pet outlet. Are you providing Grit for your little one? Please keep us posted.


----------



## amehhs

I haven't been giving her grit and I'll bet that is what it is because it comes up whole dry pieces of seed.  Duh. Thanks everyone for the info. It's been a while since I raised a pigeon. I think it was easier feed her when she was a baby! LOL


----------



## pdpbison

Hi amehhs,


Well, grit or no grit, the Seeds should hydrate in the Crop before moving on into their Gizzard for mastication...

Lack of grit should not occasion regurgitaion...

So, if your Bird is throwing them up while they are still dry, maybe there is something they are way not-likeing about the Seeds or something on them.

I'd consdier to get a different batch of Seeds from a new source...

Phil
lasvegas


----------



## amehhs

The seed I'm using is a Finch/Parakeet mix. I'll go to Petco and get that Kaytee seed. I fed her Kaytee Exact when she was 'nursing'. She still likes to dig in my hand and beg to be 'bottle' fed, only now she coos at me instead of those baby sounds she used to make.
How long will it be before she can fly high and long? We live out in the country, and over at the barn there are some pigeons that I raised from tiny baby's to teenagers that still hang around. I thought about taking her over there an introducing her, with momma as chaperon of course!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi vdog505, 


You made a nice mention of "Grit" and I afterward was intending to isolate the throw-ups, and my post came out goofed up...sorry! Your reminder about Grit is excellent, and I just phrased my additional embeleshment way poorly. Forgive me please!

Lol...

Oh! Haste sometimes...eeeeesh...

best wishes,

Phil
el ve


----------



## pdpbison

Hi amehhs, 


Well, if you want to introduce her to the others, see if you can start feeding those others every day in the same place...if it is safe to do so, no 'Cats' and so on...

Your youngster, most likely, you should "peck" with ( use your crook'd index finger in pretend pecking at Seeds on a folded light colored Towel ) untill they are proficient eaters, and, then, introduce the youngster to the others by bringing her out on your shoulder or something while they are grazing. It will likely take a few progressive little outings before she flys down to peck with them. LIkely she will be 'nervous' the first few times and do nothing. So, make sure she knows from progressive forays, how to get back 'in' to be with you. Stay with her the first few times also untill she is pecking with them comfortably.

When she is ready to join them, she will do so on her own judgement.

As vdog505 mentioned, a good Grit, maybe the crushed Oyster Shell kind even, would be nice for your Bird for now, and once she has joined the others they will show here the kinds they know about in the wilds.

Phil
las vegas


----------



## amehhs

She's already pecking all over the place when I get her off my head and onto the ground. Yesterday evening when I was ready to go in, she wasn't. It was really kinda funny. She would run away from me and fly in circles around me then back to the ground. I finally told her I was going in and she could stay here, yeah right. Back on my head and under my chin.


----------



## pdpbison

...ummmmmm, try putting some Seeds on the ground for her then, likely she feels ready to begin outdoor's activities!

Phil
lasvegas


----------

